# cant find a good folding muck bucket.



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've seen both of these being used at shows:

This one is cheap, but also very unstable and not the most "fun" to use FOLDING DURA-CART - Statelinetack.com

This one is very stable, but expensive, and the one that I saw up close in person got a bit of shavings or something caught in the tracks that the end slides into and it won't slide in all the way anymore (and believe me, she tried to get it out!), so there's always a 1" gap at the bottom that stuff can fall out of while you're rolling it around. Fold-It Barn Cart - Statelinetack.com

ETA- if you have room for a large bucket this type might work for you too: Tuff Stuff Muck Cart - Handtruck and Dollies.com

I got this one for myself (Miller Manuf Co. CA500 Muck Cart: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific) but despite saying that it "Folds easily for storage or travel" it doesn't fold anywhere near flat.


----------



## courtois2004 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I fixed my problem with a little ingenuity. I bought a small wheel barrow with a plastic dump ( for weight purposes) and removed the two legs. I then welded a rod from front to back for support. I then made up 4 U brackets out of flat stock. I played the legs on the from just behind were they are supposed to be mounted and drilled and bolted the front two on the from. Then I drilled the back to but instead of using bolt I uses PTO pins. Now the legs are removable and now when placed against the wahh it only sticks out 14 inches. A lot cheaper then the 300 dollar cart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

